# What other scale or gauges interest you ?



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Greetings gentlemen,

So, I have been a G scale freak for a lil while now - but I am wondering what other scale or gauges interest others. I would like to start another side project of a scale undetermined at this time. I think the tiny Z or N scale is out of the question. But does anyone have a recommendation of brands or scale that are good quality and fun to work with ?

I imagine I will comb through eBay listings and try and find some pieces to start another collection. I am very intrigued with the units that are of newer (current) locomotives being used on the railways throughout the US for freight operations. 

Please give me some direction such as brands, scale and overall support of a type that is worthwhile to build a mini-empire.









Thank You,
Merlin


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

If you're looking for the most options, you can't do better than HO. With VERY few exceptions, if a product is available, it's available in HO - usually first. 

I have dabbled in N, HO, HOn3, On30, O27, and Fn3. HO is by far the easiest to work in, due to the availability and cost of good quality models.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I gave all my extensive HO collection to my nephew and most of my "O" to my son and Grandson. We kept one "O" gauge train for around the Christmas tree. I stll have a box of American Flyer "S" stored. It was my sets from my youth.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

i just picked up a 1" scale Pacific and am looking forward to road trips. no doubt 1:8 scale is more popular, but at less than 1/3 the weight, 1:12 scale is a lot easier to transport. it's experiencing some renewed popularity on the west coast these days, too. cheers...gary


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

In addition to the G scale layout, I have an HO and O scale layout.

HO is the largest scale when it comes to selection and options. Good brands include *Atlas*, *Athearn*, *Kato*, *Intermountain*, and *Walthers Proto*. *BLMA* and *Tangent* are newer companies with nice products.

Here's an overview pic of my HO scale layout:


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

During my teenage days I had an extensive Hornby 00 set up (4mm scale). My son has inherited it bar one loco (LNER 4472) -he has expanded on the range and it now has quite a lot of Lima and Bachman too. I now model in Gauge '3' which is 13.5mm scale (1:22.6 scale on 63.5mm track) and I still run and use my 16mm scale locos (on 32mm track -hence it is called SM32) which I built prior to going into Gauge '3'. I have friends who model in Gauge '1' and 4mm equivalent scales EM (which uses 18mm track) and P4 (which uses 18.65mm track). 

If you want to have "fun" with your locos and rolling stock then go for 16mm. Gauge '3' can be very "serious" -but some of us are trying to lighten the tone of it... 00 is great to use and it is also quite a lot of fun. EM is starting to get very serious and P4 is borderline madness!!! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an interest in HOn30 micro layouts and Marx 0-27 litho tinplate


----------



## old john (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't tell you why, but about a year ago I started collecting N Scale Civil War era locomotives and cars - no layout but have lots of track. I have a corner in the workshop (about 3' by 13') that I'm planning to do something with N Scale wise, but haven't started. I got the "bug" form a Civil War Website that has been written up quite a bit - http://usmrr.blogspot.com/, has a lot of historical information on it if you have a passing interest in the Civil War.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I tried to put a post right after Victor's. I clicked on Submit, and the timer icon just ran and ran. I let it run from 2:30 pm until just after 4:00 pm Eastern time. The stupid icon just kept spinning and the elapse window at the bottom never showed more than 5 bars. I finally hit the Stop (X) button, and of course lost everything. Sorry for the rant, but I am thoroughly disgusted with the non-user-friendly software on this site. 

I don't feel like trying to rebuild my post - I shouldn't have to!! 

I really don't feel like posting anymore today, or even this week. WILL THIS GARBAGE EVER GET FIXED????!!!! 

Of course, I'm paid up through Dec 2014. Well, I guess that gives me time to move my photos to a site where things work, doesn't it? 

I'd better not write anymore for now - I'm just too frustrated. 

Hope things work better for the rest of you, 
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave:


Shad posted this in the Forum on Bugs and Testing a couple of days ago. I just found it today. Maybe there is hope!

Posted By ShadsTrains on 25 Jan 2013 04:55 PM 
I now have all the pieces I need to make the server configuration changes. I'll be shipping it to the datacenter Monday and will start the process of reconfiguration late next week. We're still looking at a few more weeks of this. I apologize. I wanted this done back over the holidays, but it just didn't pan out. 

Thanks, 

Shad Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am 80% G gauge 1:29th scale , and 20% 4 3/4" gauge 1" scale. waiting for folks to make a road trip here.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Over my life time, so far, I have had; O, HO, N, and Z. For the past 30+ years I have been into "G" and I have not looked back. There was a period of about 10 years when had "N" indoors and "G" outside. I have occasionally used "Z" for a garden-garden RR. Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I also have HO, all Marklin. I like that the central electrical pickup permits unlimited track configurations without complexity, and I think they run better since all the wheels carry the return circuit. However, there is not much of any selection for modern US prototype. I also don't operate for weeks at a time, and dust getting on the track is a headache. 

I have interest in a larger steam train, maybe 5" guage - a scale which can be ridden - but that's a longer term idea. 

Dave, 

To protect forums from losing your post, when you get to the end, just use Ctrl-Shift-Home to select all the text, then Ctrl-C to copy to the clipboard; then you saved it if the site fails to post.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, they _all_ interest me, however I'm contractually obligated to stick to just one. (It's in the fine print of my wedding vows, under "how to avoid sleeping on couch."  ) 

Having said that, I really love the On30 stuff that's out right now. Big enough to work on, but small enough to fit into the average spare bedroom without too much fuss. I did HO/HOn30 back in high school, but the scale was just a bit too small for me to do the kind of detailing I was doing in large scale. I still bring out the old Lionel stuff at Christmas, and someday I'll find a place to build a display case for my HO scale passenger trains I used to collect. 

Later, 

K


----------



## 0tter (Jul 29, 2012)

*In my time I have had N ,027,HO and G. I'll stick with G but it seems HO is the most popular and there is just about anything you would need/want/dream available for an affordable price, even though sky is the limit in any hobby. ... Even at the ripe age of 27, HO is just too small for me...though It would be a nice fit upstairs, indoors for the winter, but ill have to run that by the boss. She thinks im nuts as it is. Glenn*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I grew up with HO and still have the Penn Line Switcher from when I was 3 yrs old. 

When I was 12, my grandmother gave me my late twin uncles American Flyer Trains which I still have. 

In my teens I got a N Scale B&O Passenger set by MiniTrix. That didn't last long. 

My dad got into G back in the 90s. I bought him some pcs and when he died back in 2006 I inherited his G trains. 

The large size of G really appealed to me and still does. But now that I'm renting a house in place of owning one, the G is relagated to the confines of the garage. 

If I had room, I'd have a layout for all three. 

My desk is 40 inches wide by 22 inches deep. I keep thinking I can build a small HO layout with two side tracks in that amount of space.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

About 8 years ago I got very interested in On2 scale, modeling the Maine 2-footers in O scale..
I built a few models and began planning a basement layout:

Scot's On2 pages 










But then about 2 years ago packed everything up and stored it away..
not because I lost interest in the scale! or the prototype Maine 2-footers,
but just because at this stage in my life I only have enough time and money to devote to one scale! 
So my 1/29 scale trains, and slowly building my garden railroad, won out over the On2 trains.

But im still keeping all my On2 stuff..its just packed away in a box, and someday I would still like to build an indoor On2 layout..
maybe when I retire..

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

BE-U-tiful car Scotty!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 28 Jan 2013 07:53 PM 
BE-U-tiful car Scotty!!! 

Dirk 
Thanks Dirk! 

Scot


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

12 gauge! 

Beautiful Sandy River car! 
Used to have as a kid Ho Maerklin Trains, started with g scale and had in between Z Gauge till Ron Case dropped a shingle load trough the greenhouse (9 ft layout) i could watch my Z Gauge with binoculars on the other end!G scale is the thing/combined with LIVE STEAM and sometimes Sparky's!
Manfred


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I grew up with "O" scale Lionel electrics. In my late adult life I collected models and other representations of steam locomotives in all sorts of scales and forms/materials, from microminiature, need a magnifying glass to see, to "G" and slightly larger wood models. I also collected real 1:1 scale railroad memorabilia, but when I found out I could get a toy steam locomotive that really boiled water for locomotion and looked like a steam locomotive (in MY eye) is supposed to and I could fit it on my property and afford it, I went with 1:32 scale G-Gauge. If'n I had muy druthers, (and the space and the cash) I'd go strictly 1:1 scale and chuck all the other stuff.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I am 80% G gauge 1:29th scale , and 20% 4 3/4" gauge 1" scale. waiting for folks to make a road trip here. Dual-gauge your line to include 7-1/2" gauge and I'll make a real effort.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

After Dad gave away the prewar Lionel, I've kept everything since; Z, Nn3, HO, On3 and now G24. 
HO offers the best stuff for Empire Builders. 
Model Railroader magazine will have the ads you'll need to see what you want. If MRC is still around, that's a good one too. Been about 20 years since I dabbled in HO. 
With On3 I found I could do more in a smaller space. Details details details. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Ours are about 45/50/5 with 1/29th, 1/87th, and N. Started Ho in 1949 and been in it ever sense. Now have a 10 X 40 office trailer that had Little Truckee R.R. as modules set up with lots of animation and day/night effects. 
/1stclass/noelw/Ho Layout in 40ft office trailer/MVC-285F.JPG 
Set up to run on computer or 5 guys. 

We also have a 5 foot glass top coffee table with a N gage layout in it that lights up thru the dark glass when running.
/1stclass/noelw/Coffee table r.r/Coffee cable r.r..jpg

The G. layout is kind of large and got carried away with it. We run 2 or 3 trains on same track and lose one for a few min. 
On support and not the best either is USA in garden r. r. for us.


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

I started out with a Marx clockwork 56 years ago, 
then came a Allstate O27 electric a couple years later. 
Over the years I did HO & AF- S... 
More recently, Large scale in 1:20.3/22.5/24/29 
SWMBO thought N scale was cute, so they were added. 
Recently bartered for a Lionel O27 set, 
bringing me full circle in electric trains. 
Most everything is packed up except the O27, 
while we ready the house for sale & moving... 
New house & layout's to look forward to this 
spring/early summer. 
.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

G scale nuf said 1:29 and a few 1:20


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

Had Lionel and Marx as a child; watched my Dad and Brother collect American Flyer; grew up with Athearn HO; went to Australian HO in my mid-life crisis; returned to USA HO in my later years; have a brand new G29 in the garden for my retirement. But there's a strong hankerin' for some UK OO one day, too. Love those 08 class British Rail shunters! But I hope I learned my lesson trying to buy from across the ocean. If I'm smart, I'll stick with what's available at the local train shops, and that's USA HO and USAT G29.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I am primarily a 1:20.3 since getting back into the hobby a few years ago. A recent series of articles in NG&SLG on a Mexican two footer has re-kindled and interest in two foot. The modeler that got me interested in model railroading back in the '70s modeled On2 SR&RL. I have one of his superb box cars and one of his coaches. So I may also do some 1:13.51 modeling as well. I keep seeing this referred to as 1:13.7 but that math don't ad up. 

45mm divided by 25.4 = 1.77165 inches 

24.0 inches divided by 1.77165 inches = 13.54667 

Hence 1:13.5


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think the scale is defined as 7/8" to the foot for convenience. That gives the ratio of 1:13.7 which actually scales 45mm gauge to about 1/4" more than 2 foot gauge. 

Andrew


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Old Guys Rule... 

Everyone I know, myself included, uses 7/8in/ft scale based on the OLD definition of Ga 1 track being 1.75 inches [ like around 1900, long before LGB]. That equates to 2 ft gauge exactly. I am willing to accept an error of 0.02165 inches, as I am pretty sure that the REAL Maine 2 foot guys did not panic over a 0.3 inch given that most never even heard of tie plates. I will admit that it is an error of 1.2% 

Of course, people who model the old Pennsylvania RR seldom use the correct track gauge of 5 ft 9 in versus 5 ft 8.5 in either. 

What ever floats your boat... 

EDIT
As to the primary topic of the thread:

a] 1:220 - Z German prototype
b] 1:153 / 1:160 - N American, German, British
c] 1:120 - TT German prototype
d] 1:87 - HO / HOn3 / H0m - American / German / Swiss metre ga
e] 1:76 - OO - British
f] 1:64 - S / Sn3 - American 
g] 1:48 - 0 - American 2rail / 3 rail
h] 1:48 - 0m - Swiss metre gauge
i] 1:43.5 - 0 - British
j] Large scale on Ga 1 track - 1:13.7 / 1:22.5 / 1:24 / 1:29 / 1:30.1 [10mm] / 1:32
k] Large scale on Ga 0 [32mm] track - 1:19.1 British 2 ft
l] Ride On - 7.5 in gauge - 1.5 in/ft and 1.6in/ft


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep, it is that 0.55mm difference between 45mm and 1-3/4" that creates this minute discrepancy. 
0.55mm x 13.7 = 7.53mm 

Andrew


----------

